# C4nsy Gaining Muscle journey



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Im here after spending some time to reduce bf so I could start from a good base to start slowly adding weight (hopefully muscle). I'm going to start at 2300kcal as suggested by ultrasonic and see where that gets me, I'm wanting to gain 0.5lb-1 a week so I'll up kcal to adjust for this. I'm in no rush and have no target weight, just want to see a big difference in overall appearance and some strength increases on main lifts. I'm going to stick to a ppl routine which is as follows-



*Tuesday*

Bench Press 5x5 52.5kg



ohp 4x8 20kg

Dips 4x10

Cgbb 2x15 20kg

Side lateral Raises 5kg 4x10



*Thursday*

Rack Pulls 95kg 5x5

T bar row 25kg 4x10

Pull ups x20

Bicep curl 7.5kg 3x10



Bent over lateral raises/face pulls3x10



*Saturday/Sunday*

Front Squat 52.5kg 5x5

Leg Press 85kg 5x10

Quad Exstensions 3x10

Hamstring Curls 3x10


Ab work

Adding weight to each lift every session.

Diet will be simple just because its easier for me to follow mainly using fish as a protein source.

Current weight 70.5kg

Form and technique is another goal I'm after I want to feel confident in every lift I do and I have so much learn and hopefully you chaps can help with this. Think that's everything covered, let it begin


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking good man 

We are almost the same weight, hope we gonna improve together :beer:

The only thing I would say is why you want to improve bf ? You seem lean enough to slow bulk no ? I don't know but I feel that you will be better off gaining a bit of muscle than cutting down than the reverse but I'm no expert and might be mistaken.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

good luck for this mate. nice starting position! you should do well.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Looking good man
> 
> We are almost the same weight, hope we gonna improve together :beer:
> 
> The only thing I would say is why you want to improve bf ? You seem lean enough to slow bulk no ? I don't know but I feel that you will be better off gaining a bit of muscle than cutting down than the reverse but I'm no expert and might be mistaken.


 Hi mate not sure if youve misread something but not wanting to improve bf just not wanting to gain to much fat. How long have you been training? Your lifts are much stronger than mine  im hoping to improve on my strength over the next few months and get somewhere close to yours.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

c4nsy said:


> Hi mate not sure if youve misread something but not wanting to improve bf just not wanting to gain to much fat. How long have you been training? Your lifts are much stronger than mine  im hoping to improve on my strength over the next few months and get somewhere close to yours.


 My apologies man, english is not my native language so sometimes I made mistake ^^' Yeah I understand that by improving bf you want to improve your body comp.

I started lifting 4 years ago after my long anorexia, started at 41kg, bulk up to 51kg the first year, was afraid and only gain 5kg the second year since I did ton of cardio then get back on the lean bulk and went up to 68-69kg today.

You will get to my level very fast as I'm not really advanced :'( and I also suffer from low test from the illness so have to play around that too.

Wish you great gainz man, will follow your journey with great interest :thumbup1:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So ive upped calories last couple of days to 2300kcal after being on lowish calories for so long it feels good, but strangely i feel hungry. I ate a lot of sxxt on the weekend before i started my new regime and weight was 73kg on the gym scales tonight so 2.5kg up but thats fully clothed so not to worry. Training was a bit flat tonight but what i was expecting with the light weights but did rep out on the last sets to make sure i knew i had been to the gym. I also done a few extra exercises just to get a burn . The gym now has a weight belt at long last so used that for dips tonight, probably the exercise i look forward to the most. Walked the dog for 30 mins and spent 15mins on the treadmill full incline moderate pace.

Push-

17.10.17 73kg
Bench press 55kg 5x4 last set x10
Ohp 20kg 3x5 1x10 1x17
Dips +10kg 4x8
Cgbb 30kg 1x12 1x15
Rope push down 3x12
Side lateral raises 5kg 3x10 1x12

Diet has consited of fish and rice mostly ive added turkey bacon to my lunch time meals aswell. It wont always be this boring but gets me in the swing of things. Tonights tea Salmon, rice and mixed veg with some nandos sauce.

2281kcal/2300kcal

Protein 198g

Carbs 220g

Fat 64g

Feeling positive even if its only the start!!


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

c4nsy said:


> Feeling positive even if its only the start!!


 Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

JW210 said:


> Onwards and upwards!


 Onward to victory :cool2:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Not sure why but finding being strict eating in surplus alot harder than deflict which i nailed! Mentally in my head if i ate over calories in deflict i knew i was damaging progress, in surplus not being so strict as thinking it will be ok. Need to sort it out!! Ate x3 doughnuts today at work which will be putting me over target kcal not by much (38kcal) but yet to add more kcal for my carb source for tea.Had to go on a 2.5 mile run as i feel guilty. Hey ho tomorrow's a new day!


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Not sure why but finding being strict eating in surplus alot harder than deflict which i nailed! Mentally in my head if i ate over calories in deflict i knew i was damaging progress, in surplus not being so strict as thinking it will be ok. Need to sort it out!! Ate x3 doughnuts today at work which will be putting me over target kcal not by much (38kcal) but yet to add more kcal for my carb source for tea.Had to go on a 2.5 mile run as i feel guilty. Hey ho tomorrow's a new day!


 It's because you're in a different mind set where you think bulking means you can eat whatever, mental side of dieting is the hardest.

Did good on your cut I'll see how you go on this bulk as similar


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> It's because you're in a different mind set where you think bulking means you can eat whatever, mental side of dieting is the hardest.
> 
> Did good on your cut I'll see how you go on this bulk as similar


 Cheers, yeah its changing that mindest. Strange thing is i weighed this morning and its the lightest ive been, be interesting to see what i am on sunday.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good session tonight, sticking with a light weight to progress on overall lifts, only problem is i didnt stick to my 5x5 and done 5x10, will this effect overall progress at this stage?? Weights down by 1.5kg since tuesday, strange considering im eating 400kcal extra a day, weight today 71.4kg. Spag bol for tea tonight anf some weird pasta im on 1900kcal for the day so might indulge in the last piece of cheescake the wife made.

Macros up to now without cheesecake

Protein 184g

Carbs 187g

Fat 42g

Pull

Rack pulls 95kg 5x10
Tbar row 25kg 4x10
Pull ups x20 4x5
Bicep curl 7.5kg 3x10
Bb curl 20kg 3x10
Bent over lateral raise/facepulls 3x10

10mins moderate walking on treadmill.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Imho it will be hard to make progress on so few calories, even if you want to cut I would up them a bit.

I know we are all different but for what it worth, I'm only 170cm (5'7) and 68kg and I eat 2700-2800kcal a day and barely gain weight.

That being said, meal seems delicious 

wish you well mate


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Uryens said:


> Imho it will be hard to make progress on so few calories, even if you want to cut I would up them a bit.
> 
> I know we are all different but for what it worth, I'm only 170cm (5'7) and 68kg and I eat 2700-2800kcal a day and barely gain weight.
> 
> ...


 I see where your coming from mate but im not worried how long it takes regarding kcal increase. Last time i ate in a surplus i was way over the top so its a case of finding the right balance, i think ill probably add 100kcal pd next week as weight hasnt gone up. Thanks for your help.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been a weekend where lots of food has been consumed. Friday started of with a fry up and we went out for a meal at night with some mates, i had garlic mushrooms, cheese burger and a pavalova washed down with some pints of guiness!! Total kcal 3237kcal so way over, not happy! Worked Saturday with a hangover and decided to keep the bad eating going and had egg and sausage mcmuffin then had nothing to eat all day. So my last healthy choice of the day was a dominos new yorker :rage: . Daily Kcal 2465kcal so only just over target kcal. My Daily average this week has been 2558kcal so 258 over. Weight start of the week 73kg, weight today 72.3kg. So im going to up cals to 2500 and see where im at next week, This sound about right @Ultrasonic? Right anyway on to Training, I trained legs today and was a bit excited to try out my new wrist straps on front squat and what a difference it made...pain free wrist. I was meant to start at 55kg but opted for 50kg as i felt i was pushing it with the 55kg if i want to progressively add 2.5kg a week. Added in the pullovers at the end that @Fadi mentioned in another post and i will defiantly be adding them in, the weight was probably a bit light but by the 8th set i knew about it!!

Legs

FRONT SQUATS 50KG 4X5 1X7

LEG PRESS 85KG 4X10 1X15

QUAD EXSTENSIONS 1 SEC PAUSE AT TOP 5 PLATES 3X10

HAMSTRING CURLS 9 PLATES 3X10 thinking of swapping these for romanian deads as i feel it more.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

c4nsy said:


> Added in the pullovers at the end that @Fadi mentioned in another post and i will defiantly be adding them in, the weight was probably a bit light but by the 8th set i knew about it!!
> 
> Legs
> 
> FRONT SQUATS 50KG 4X5 1X7


 I will be making two comments, one relating to what I saw in the video, and the other based on what you've written regarding the front squat.

*1.* The 1st rep I saw in the above video was of a lifter who was not sure of himself. I know I'm blunt when it comes to critical analysis, and I don't want you to expect anything different or less from me when you know well that I have your interest at heart and nothing more than that. I'll get back to that 1st rep in a second, but let me balance things out by some positives. I give credit where credit is due, and apart from that 1st rep, all your reps were absolutely rock bloody solid my man, and all power to you on that Tiger!

Now getting back to that not so great 1st rep and why I always make such a big deal out of what seems a "nothing" to most reading here? I described you as a lifter who was not sure of himself earlier on. By that, I meant you were hesitant, something I started a whole thread over in the general discussion, where I wrote about what separates a Champion from a runner up, and there, I said it was because of the one element that Champions lack, and that others have, and that element was "hesitancy". A Champion, and I do consider you one because of your extremely positive and determined attitude, a Champion is one who commits, and ravels in that commitment in the way he attacks the bar with utmost determination OK.

I want you to watch the above video and focus on the way your knees were unlocked and the way your hips were moving. The Front squat is your best friend, and best friends are so because they treat us with respect and we in turn treat them likewise with the utmost of respect. Ah, but best friends are so, because they let us know when we have done less than our best, and expect that we understand their well-meaning intention. The Front squat *will* let you know when you have fallen short. So approach it with the commitment of a true Champion; confidence minus all aspects of hesitancy please Sir.

*2.* Now to my second point. As far as the repetitions done on a front squat, I would not go beyond 3 reps. I am not cutting down on your volume here no, as I'm simply asking for a reduction in the repetitions done in any given set. Why is that Fadi? Because I want to maintain a 100% upright position, and never a 99.9% upright position, that's why. I don't understand, please explain mate. You see, the front squat allows you to squat with some seriously heavy duty loads, however the secondary, or rather the small stabiliser muscles, and particularly the nerve endings in your mid to upper trapezius muscles would "pinch", should your chest begin to drop forward. Not a nice feeling trust me! So logically speaking, as the rep count goes up, so does muscle fatigue, beginning with those most small of stabiliser muscles, and the nerve endings I've mentioned above. So why risk it..., why risk losing form, and why risk injury because of it! Prevention is always better than cure, so stick with a maximum of 3 reps on the front squat, and simply increase the number of sets in order to accumulate the desired overall volume in this powerhouse of an exercise.

Look after yourself Champ, and well done.

Fadi.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fadi said:


> I will be making two comments, one relating to what I saw in the video, and the other based on what you've written regarding the front squat.
> 
> *1.* The 1st rep I saw in the above video was of a lifter who was not sure of himself. I know I'm blunt when it comes to critical analysis, and I don't want you to expect anything different or less from me when you know well that I have your interest at heart and nothing more than that. I'll get back to that 1st rep in a second, but let me balance things out by some positives. I give credit where credit is due, and apart from that 1st rep, all your reps were absolutely rock bloody solid my man, and all power to you on that Tiger!
> 
> ...


 I appreciate your feedback, If im honest i noticed the approach was wrong before i posted the video. I hesitated on the lift of aswell. I take your advice and all will be different next time out! I understand what your saying about the reps and will do exactly as you say regarding dropping then.

Thank you.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

@Fadi can you point me in the direction of a front squat how-to guide?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

RexEverthing said:


> @Fadi can you point me in the direction of a front squat how-to guide?


 Not sure I fully understand your question. However if you mean for me to tell you how a front squat is done/supposed to be done, then I'm totally against that, making me very unlike other coaches. So for me, it's about hey Champ, show me what you've got first, then I'll give you some pointers on what is needed to master a particular lift.

Cheers

Fadi.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Had the lurgy last couple of days so wasnt expecting to much at the gym but turns out wasnt so bad. After doing pullovers on sunday i can honestly say ive only recovered today, but liked them that much i chucked them in again tonight. I cant pinpoint what it works the most as i felt it in back, chest and tris.

Push

Bench press 5x4 1x10 55kg
Ohp 22.5kg 3x8 1x12
Dips 10kg 4x8 1x10
Cgbb 2x15 22.5kg
Side lateral raises 5kg 4x11
Pullovers 8x8 30 sec rest

Upped the weight on the compounds and added reps on the others. Kept bench the same as last week as i was meant to start bench on 52.5kg last session but started on 55kg.

Diets consisted of lots of cod this week for my lunches. Jacket potato with tuna last night and steak with chips, mushrooms, tomatos and some peas tonight. Hitting 2400kcal this week to see where im at sunday.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Had to drag myself to the gym tonight and it took a while to get going if im honest. Even though weights lighter at the moment the sessions are really draining and im aching like i havnt in a while, im wondering if this is down to stricter form as weight is lighter. Weight slightly up .4kg so nothing drastic. Ive been snacking on shxt last couple of days im still hitting macros and kcal so im too worried.

Pull

Rack pulls x2 warmup 100kg 4x5 1x8
Tbar row 30kg 4x10
Pull ups x25
Bicep curl 7.5kg 3x12
Bb curl 22.5kg 3x10
Bent over lateral raise/facepulls 7.5kg 3x12

Rack pulls 100kg 5x5 im hoping to be doing 150kg in 12 weeks time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you using an underhand grip on those pulls?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Are you using an underhand grip on those pulls?


 No a mixed grip.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

c4nsy said:


> No a mixed grip.


 Ok. Just checking


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

I've never done rack pulls before (and probably can't as I'm on home gym) is there any benefit over deadlifts? Move more weight in a smaller range or something?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

JW210 said:


> I've never done rack pulls before (and probably can't as I'm on home gym) is there any benefit over deadlifts? Move more weight in a smaller range or something?


 I only do them at the moment as my form on deads aint good enough so the next best thing for me. From what I've read on the forum it just misses out on the leg part not sure of any benefits, hopefully someone more knowledgeable can help


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Dissapointed tonight, struggled with front squats and was looking forward to them after last week. I think ive started to heavy with them. I had to take wrist supports off after 1 set as they were hurting wrist for some reason. I struggled keeping my arms high. I dont want to be negative but its just tje way it felt.Rest of the session was good and i took some advice from another post in which @Fadi suggested pre exhausting legs before leg press so i did and what a difference, the leg press nearly killed me. I swapped out hamstring curls for romanians, ive posted a video as not sure im doing them right, youll probably notice i dont go down very far but my lower back starts to bend at this point and was advised not to go lower, i will say i can feel my hamstrings stretch but i dont feel im entirely working them.

Front squat 55kg 3x5
Leg press 90kg 5x10
Quad exstensions 3x10
Romanian deadlifts 40kg 4x10

Still hitting 2400kcal and weights down again tonight so will add another 100kcal. No gym this weekend hence why i went tonight, working all weekend!!


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

c4nsy said:


> I swapped out hamstring curls for romanians, ive posted a video as not sure im doing them right, youll probably notice i dont go down very far but my lower back starts to bend at this point and was advised not to go lower, i will say i can feel my hamstrings stretch but i dont feel im entirely working them.


 *1. *Your fortress is missing from action, build one immediately! It's damn cheap; simply inhale a load full of air that'll increase the pressure within your lungs/ribcage and your whole upper torso. Do not even contemplate moving a single inch before your fortress is fully constructed, or your whole castle would come tumbling down.

*2.* Your chest and shoulder muscles need to see you standing with that proud "look at me" type of a stance. Chest up/shoulders back...,made damn tight and forming one single indestructible unit by the air pressure built from within by the air we've inhaled as we've mentioned already OK.

*3. *Do* not *think chest move but butt move. Yes, I need to see your hips sticking right back, and that's your first and initial move into the Romanian Deadlift. Once hips are pushed back, everything would follow suit as the bar begins to descend. Remember, this is not stiff-legged deadlift, hence your hips need to be pushed right back (exaggerated if you will).

*4. *Keep bar in contact with your legs, and only go down to just below the knees before powering back up. Yes I know, some may disagree, but like I've said numerous time on the forum already, stretching a muscle whilst under tension is not a favourite of mine. So easy does it thank you.

*5.* Last but not least, your chest muscles (that are giving you that proud chest out position look), need to be maintained throughout the lift.









Cheers

Fadi.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Havnt managed to get to the gym since friday since work and football last night. Push session tonight, Increased the weight on compound movements by 2.5kg. Upped weight on pullovers aswell, cant believe i havnt done these before as it really does do you in! Weights still the same ill see how it changes over week.

Push session

Bench press 5x4 1x10 57.5kg
Ohp 25kg 3x8 1x12
Dips 10kg 4x10 1x10 no weight
Cgbb 2x15 25kg
Side lateral raises 5kg 4x12
Pullovers 20kg 8x8 30 sec rest.

Homemade lasagne tonight, cooked yesterday so flavour was immense


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok session tonight, lifts going up and starting to feel the weight now. Some how my weight is still dropping and im eating 2500kcal now 700 more than i was a few weeks back, cant work it out. 72.1kg now! Bit of a mixture for tea, breaded chicken, sirloin steak and a load of mushrooms.

Pull session

Rack pulls x2 warmup 105kg 4x5 1x8
Tbar ro 9w 35kg 4x10
Pull ups x30 5x6
Bicep curl 7.5kg 3x13
Bb curl 25kg 3x10
Bent over lateral raise/facepulls 7.5kg 3x13
Cable curls x100

Added in the cable curls at the end, wanting to gain size on arms as i have weasel arms at the moment and it seems to be that big arms are an indication that you go to the gym :confused1: .


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

hi man, keep up the good work 

feel you about the size of the arm and yeah big guns are always a good sign that you hit the iron ^^


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Leg Day today and what a killer it was! Ive been anticipating this all week as kts the area i want to improve the most and with some simple tips from @Fadi id like to think im improving every session. My last session when you mentioned to stick glutes out on the Romanion rather than concentrate on lowering weight.......wow what a difference that made, ill post some videos and you can see for yourself if ive improved(i think i have). I started with front squats and i felt much more comfortable this time round, i was having wrist problems last time round but i changed my positioning this week and tried to keep upper back from rounding, seemed to do the trick. We have a new machine aswell for glutes and hamstrings so i gave that a go and it fried my hamstrings!! Weights slightly up today so ill stick to 2500kcal and see if its up again in a weeks time. Havnt ate clean this weekend and over my kcal on friday and had an indian takeaway last night but within my 2500kcal.

Legs-

Front squat 55kg 8x3
Romanion 40kgx10 50kg 3x12
Quad exstensions 5x10 30 sec rest
Leg press 95kg 5x10 30 sec rest
Hamstring/back exstension machine 3x10


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Weights are starting too go up nicely and the sessions getting harder!!

Push-

Bench press 5x4 1x10 60kg
Ohp 27.5kg 3x8 1x11
Dips 10kg 4x12 bw 1x12 
Cgbb 2x15 27.5kg
Side lateral raises 5kg 4x13
Pullovers 20kg 8x8 30 sec rest


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

c4nsy said:


> Weights are starting too go up nicely and the sessions getting harder!!
> 
> Push-
> 
> ...


 Hi mate. This isn't a criticism at all, purely trying to learn more myself... why do you stick to the same weight for all your sets?

For bench press you do 5x4 and 1x10 all at 60kg. Whereas I would do say 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 5, 85kg x 3.

I assume there's a specific reason. Is one way better than the other?

Cheers and good luck on your journey.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

The Last Time said:


> Hi mate. This isn't a criticism at all, purely trying to learn more myself... why do you stick to the same weight for all your sets?
> 
> For bench press you do 5x4 and 1x10 all at 60kg. Whereas I would do say 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 5, 85kg x 3.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, these are my working sets i do warm up sets prior to this just havnt included them. I only do the extra reps on last set as im managing the weight comfortably at tje moment but as weight goes up ill probably stick to the 5x5. Ill take any advice as im not 100 percent on my routine, even if i do enjoy it! Cheers


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Weights are starting too go up nicely and the sessions getting harder!!
> 
> Push-
> 
> ...


 What time of day are you training?

Are you still doing bench with dumbbells?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> What time of day are you training?
> 
> Are you still doing bench with dumbbells?


 Evenings mate. No im only using barbell at the moment.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

JW210 said:


> I've never done rack pulls before (and probably can't as I'm on home gym) is there any benefit over deadlifts? Move more weight in a smaller range or something?


 I love rack pulls mate...I seen my back and especially traps(which are stubborn for me) improve alot since I started...and you can use way more weight than you can for the deadlifts...I start with the bar just below the knees and go as heavy as I can should deffo try them!

P.s sorry to hijack the thread mate lol jusy wanted to give my 2cents...keep up the good work bro!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you use the Glute Ham Raise machine I, personally, wouldn't be doing any other work for your hamstrings.

Any additional work anywhere will reduce the results you get from your main lifts imo.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been suffering today ive had a rash on my chest from shaving and the hair growing back and thought it would be a good idea to use hair removal rather than shave.........never again fxck me that burnt, i only left it on for 10 mins and had used it before turns out you shouldnt use it on damaged skin, i spose thats what happens when you shave your chest and take your manliness away!! Diets been good having cod, rice and chorizo for dinner this week. Had chicken with mayflower curry sauce last night and todays dinner, if you havnt tried mayflower curry sauce you should, taste just like takeaway chinese. Pull session tonight, still progressing on every lift although it is getting harder. Hit 35 pull ups tonight so happy with that too.

Pull-

Rack pulls x2 warmup 110kg 5x5
Tbar row 40kg 4x10
Pull ups x35
Bicep curl 7.5kg 3x14
Bb curl 27.5kg 3x10
Bent over lateral raise/facepulls 7.5kg 3x14

Just tucking into some rump steak, mushrooms and some fries. Its nice having these extra few kcal can indulge a bit more.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Simon90 said:


> I love rack pulls mate...I seen my back and especially traps(which are stubborn for me) improve alot since I started...and you can use way more weight than you can for the deadlifts...I start with the bar just below the knees and go as heavy as I can should deffo try them!
> 
> P.s sorry to hijack the thread mate lol jusy wanted to give my 2cents...keep up the good work bro!


 No worries mate the more input the better. I dont do any direct trap work but these defiantly hit the mark, mine hurt for a couple days after doing them, i got myself some straps aswell now as when i was lifting heavier my grip would let me down.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If you use the Glute Ham Raise machine I, personally, wouldn't be doing any other work for your hamstrings.
> 
> Any additional work anywhere will reduce the results you get from your main lifts imo.


 Ok ill take this on board, but what's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

c4nsy said:


> Ok ill take this on board, but what's the reasoning behind this?


 It's fairly straightforward.

You can only give so much to a session. The more exercises/sets you do the more you dilute that effort and the less effective it becomes.

If you give your Squats everything then there is no additional benefit in adding Leg Press or Lunges. If you do, then you have, maybe subconsciously, held back with your Squats to save something for the other exercises. This is a simplified explanation but is essentially true.

The golden rule of designing a workout is...Don't include anything that isn't absolutely necessary.

The second, and final, rule is...Give everything that is necessary 100%.

I'd always take giving a single exercise 100% than giving 5 exercises 80% each.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> It's fairly straightforward.
> 
> You can only give so much to a session. The more exercises/sets you do the more you dilute that effort and the less effective it becomes.
> 
> ...


 Ok ill keep that in mind, so on my routine would you only do tje front squats then? Im adding weight week by week and im still at the early stage where weight is moderately heavy so for the time being ill keep the extra exercises in as dont feel that 1 exercise would be enough. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

c4nsy said:


> Ok ill keep that in mind, so on my routine would you only do tje front squats then? Im adding weight week by week and im still at the early stage where weight is moderately heavy so for the time being ill keep the extra exercises in as dont feel that 1 exercise would be enough. Thanks for your help.


 If you do what works best for you then you can't go wrong. The thing is...most people do what they think will work best. You have to be objective with yourself.

Personally, if I'm training for size and strength, I'll never do more than 4 exercises a session and, as my weights shifted increase, I'll drop the fourth, and eventually the third of these exercises to enable myself to channel more into the important first two lifts.

IMO...

If you Squat you don't need any other quad exercises.

If you do GHR's you don't need any other hamstring exercises.

A Press - Flat Bench for me - and Flyes is all the chest work you'll ever need.

Deads, Chins and an optional Row does for back.

Side and Rear Delts Raises for shoulders.

You can add a Tricep and Bicep isolation, but no isolation will build more size and strength than adding kilo's to your Press and Chins.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

c4nsy said:


> im still at the early stage where weight is moderately heavy so for the time being ill keep the extra exercises in as dont feel that 1 exercise would be enough. Thanks for your help.


 This is fine. It's early days and I'm not trying to rush you. You will develop a feel for your training with time and experience. It's how you analyse and use that knowledge that will dictate the results you achieve.

Everybody has different ways of doing things but, if I had to give everyone a single tip, it would be don't waste energy on anything but that which gives you the best returns for your invested effort. More isn't better. Better is better.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> This is fine. It's early days and I'm not trying to rush you. You will develop a feel for your training with time and experience. It's how you analyse and use that knowledge that will dictate the results you achieve.
> 
> Everybody has different ways of doing things but, if I had to give everyone a single tip, it would be don't waste energy on anything but that which gives you the best returns for your invested effort. More isn't better. Better is better.


 Only time will tell and i can see this approach has worked for you! And ill defiantly give it ago as my weeks progress.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Rest day today as gym is closed! Going to go on a walk with the dog instead. Checked weight this morning and since ive started this journal im up .2kg in about 4 weeks :confused1: . Ive gone from 1800kcal to 2500kcal i thought weight would have increased, im not to worried ill just up my kcal by 100 again and hopefully ill start adding weight which in turn will help with my training.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good session in the gym tonight and feel thats down to my improvement on the front squat, im managing to concentrate on the lift itself rather than what positions my body parts need to be in. Im now into my 4th week of doing them and was previously put of because i felt my wrist weren't flexible enough to peform the lift but now i know its all down to technique, so the people that also think they cant do it, give it a go because you wont regret it! Ive had a massive re think lately when it comes to training and think i could give more, what i think is giving 100% isnt! Training has always come 2nd best to diet as thats the easy bit for me, but i know in myself training mentality has to change and i need to give more! So onwards and upwards from here!

Legs-

Front squat 57.5kg 8x3
Romanion 45kgx10 50kg 3x12
Leg press 100kg 4x10 1x15
Quad exstensions 4x20
Hamstring machine 3x10


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Good session overall tonight apart from ive caused myself a little niggle at the top of my trap from doing ohp, ive had this before and it usually clears itself by the morning. Was going to put pullovers in my pull workout but couldnt wait that long , so did them tonight instead, even managed to use a heavier dumbell. Slowed the dips down tonight as ive been doing them quick and felt i was using to much momentum. My legs are still sore from tuesdays workout which i always assoiate with a good workout even though im led to believe this isnt true.

Push-

Bench press 5x5 62.5kg
Ohp 30kg 4x8
Dips 10kg 1x14 3x10 (slower)
Cgbb 2x15 30kg
Side lateral raises 5kg 4x14
Pullovers 22.5kg 8x8 30 sec rest


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Keep up the good work mate, you are slowly killing it :thumb :cool2:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Weighed in at 71.5kg this morning so overall weight gained 0,5lb in 4 weeks,my intentions were 0.5 a week but its taking a while to find the right kcal to gain, so I'm hoping I've found it 2700kcal! Body feels battered this week, was dreading today's session as feeling sore from Thursdays session, I'm going to swap t bar rows for pullovers on pull session as my upper body, especially back feels sore for days after I do these on push session. A couple of updated pics after today's session.Going to go for a walk with the dog now, have a good weeknd 

Pull-

Rack pulls 115kg 5x5

Pull ups 5x6 1x10 (40)

Tbar row 45kg 4x10

Bb curl 30kg 3x10

Hammer curl7,5kg 3x15

Bent over lateral raise-face pulls 7,5kg 3x15


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Very busy in the gym tonight so i left front squats until last as rack was busy, so legs were fatigued come the end but not to worry still managed to get my reps in, ive posted a vid of my front squat which i havnt for a while as form still needs work, my upper back still seems to round, ive tried tightening up before i lower bar but i still notice my lower back jerks on the way up...so obviously i need to tighten up more. Rest of the session was good and legs are still feeling like jelly now  .

Legs

Front squat 60kg 8x3
Leg press 110kg 4x10 1x12
Quad exstensions 4x20
Hamstring/back exstension 3x12


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hard session tonight, just making my reps with more rest times. Chest felt really pumped tonight after/during dips. It was one of those sessions which i wasnt looking forward too after long day at work but as always turned out to be a great session. Missed out pullovers tonight as adding them to my pull day as my back is still sore from my push session with them included.

Bench press 5x5 65kg
Ohp 32.5kg 4x8
Dips 10kg 3x10 1x11 (slower)
Cgbb 2x15 35kg
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x8


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been a bit lazy and havnt updated for a while. Trainings been going well and i removed some exercises so i can concentrate on the bigger lifts! Tonight is the first night ive failed on my lifts but i see it as a positive as i have a target to beat next week. I couldnt start with bench today as it was taken, so started with dips and i think i would have completed bench with all sets done but i missed out by a rep!! Ohp was a killer aswell reps dropped a lot from last week with the +2.5kg, im not sure whether its best to drop weight and add reps or stick with weight and try and get the reps? Last 3 training sessions as follows

Rack pulls x2 warmup 120kg 5x5
Pull ups 10,9,7,7,7,5
Pullover 22.5kg
Bicep curl 10kg 3x8
Bb curl 30kg 3x10
Bent over lateral raise/facepulls 10kg 3x8

Front squat 62.5kg 8x3
Leg press 110kg 4x10 1x12
Quad exstensions 4x20
Hamstring machine 3x12

Bench press 4x5 1x4 67.5kg
Ohp 35kg 8,7,5,4
Dips 10kg 3x10 1x11
Cgbb 1x15 1x15 (11 then rest then 4 more) 40kg
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x9

Diets been a bit sloppy and been eating some sxxt food, still withing kcal but protein been low.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Tuesday pull session didnt go well, felt sick on the way to the gym and got worse as the session went on, had to cut the session short, felt dizzy and nauseas.

So session went as follows

Rack pulls x2 warmup 125kg 5x5
Pull ups 8,8,7,5,4
Pullover 25kg 8x8

Started with pullovers then racks the pull ups. Was aiming for 50 pull ups as hit 45 last session, so was really dissapointed but honestly felt like i was going to be sick. Rack pulls were just below the knee which i find to be worse than just above the knee, lower back sore today which i dont get when the bar starts above the knee. Still cant get enough of the pullovers, upped the weight and can feel the doms from them nice and good, probably to do with the racks aswell. Do pullovers hit lats hard??

Todays session was legs

Front squat 67.5kg 8x3
Leg press 115kg 4x10 1x12
Quad exstensions 3x20
Hamstring machine 3x12

Just relised i was meant to do 65kg on fronts, no wonder i struggled, but a really good session. I added a couple of back squats in at the end, as havnt done these since doing front squats as form was terrible and id like to think form has improved must be down to the front squats! A couple videos for you guys to critique if you could. I notice my ass jerks on the way up and upper back is rounding so something to work on. Also youll notice begining of back squat aint right, had my grip wrong so was adjusting.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Not sure why but motivation has been low of late. No kcal counting and snacking on crap. Pushing myself to gym most nights. Havnt trained since thursday and i suprised myself tonight and had a really good session. Managed to complete all lifts, huge improvement on last push session. Improved ohp by x8 reps so god knows what was up with ne last session.

Push

Bench press 5x5 67.5kg
Ohp 35kg 8x4
Dips 10kg 4x10
Cgbb 1x15 1x15 40kg
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x10

Weights up now sitting at 74.4kg, so steadily going up, was out on the piss this weekend had gbk, mcdonaldsx2 all in one night the had a dominos sunday. Need to keep this in check because i dont want to be in same shape as before.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Not sure why but motivation has been low of late. No kcal counting and snacking on crap. Pushing myself to gym most nights. Havnt trained since thursday and i suprised myself tonight and had a really good session. Managed to complete all lifts, huge improvement on last push session. Improved ohp by x8 reps so god knows what was up with ne last session.
> 
> Push
> 
> ...


 You're in the eat what you want bulk mode and back to square one if you aren't careful


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> You're in the eat what you want bulk mode and back to square one if you aren't careful


 Yeah thats what i worried about, so been back at it this last week as i know xmas is coming up and will be less strict.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Push session tonight and a good one at that. Still not stalling on bench which is where i wanted to improve. My aim is to hit 100kg im way off at the moment 80kg being my 1rm but then again i havnt tried anymore than that, over xmas period might give a 1rm ago see where i am.

Bench press 5x5 70kg
Ohp 37.5kg 8,8,5,5
Dips 10kg 4x10
Cgbb 42.5kg 1x15 1x10
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x9

Enjoying the compound movements and feel im benefiting from my routine at the moment, a mixture of low and high reps seems to be doing the job.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been poor with updates in here lately but im into my 8th week of my programme and still progressing on most lifts. Ive just come back from a leg workout, hitting 70kg for 8x3 on front squats which im pleased with. Ill put a vid up of my 6th set where im struggling and form isnt great, but i done it. I tried deadlifts a couple days back and again i reverted back to rack pulls, i just cant seem to master tje deadlift even at a low weight my lower back arches. Ive added 10kg to my pull ups and what a difference managed 4x5. As for bench 70kg 5x5, by the end of the programme i want to be doing 80kg 5x5, ive only ever done a 1rm of 80kg so should be interesting. My diets been poor in the fact i aint been getting the protein in. My weight this morning was 72.7kg so just over 2kg in 8weeks so not where i wanted to be.






Some recent pics not a lot of change just the loss of some abs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Progressing nice and steadily hun!

All the best !

x


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Progressing nice and steadily hun!
> 
> All the best !
> 
> x


 Cheers @anna1, ive been popping in your journal and i think you might be on to something with those sumo deadlifts, something im going to try myself as cant master the standard ones, and i feel i need deadlifts in my routine, rack pulls just aint the same


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

c4nsy said:


> Cheers @anna1, ive been popping in your journal and i think you might be on to something with those sumo deadlifts, something im going to try myself as cant master the standard ones, and i feel i need deadlifts in my routine, rack pulls just aint the same


 Deadlifts tormented me for sooo long to get them right .

They are worth it though . I think the whole trick is in the shoulders / sternum . Learn when is the time to push back and lift , if I'm explaining it right .

Sumos I always found odd by the way they looked and sth only weightlifters might want to do but they feel amazing on your legs .

Very different exercises in my view .

And I've been dumb not to try them all this time .

Wish you a Happy 2018 !


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Deadlifts tormented me for sooo long to get them right .
> 
> They are worth it though . I think the whole trick is in the shoulders / sternum . Learn when is the time to push back and lift , if I'm explaining it right .
> 
> ...


 Ive pushed them aside for too long and maybe ive found myself a new years resolution, i will get there in the end!!

Happy new year to you aswell.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been to the gym 3 consecutive days this week which is rare for me as im away for 4 days as of tomorrow. Im off to the forest of dean with the wife staying in a log cabin, so should be a nice get away. Anyway back to training, im really starting to struggle with my lifts, but still hitting my targets on most of the lifts which im happy with but the sessions are killing me .

02.01.17 74.9kg

Bench press 5x5 72.5kg
Ohp 37.5kg 8,8,8,8
Dips 15kg 3x8 1x7
Cgbb 42.5kg 1x12 1x9
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x10

03.01.17
Rack pulls x2 warmup 140kg 5x5
Pull ups 10kg 5,4,3,3
Pullover 25kg 8x8
Bb curl 30kg 10,10,6,6
Bent over lateral raise 10kg 3x10

04. 01.17 75.4kg
Front squat 72.5kg 8x3
Quad exstensions 3x20
Hamstring machine 3x12

Managed to hit my target for ohp which ive struggled with but managed an extra 6 reps just by adjusting form after watching a youtube video. Just finished leg session i still cant get over how good front squats are, i was literally thinking i wasnt going to make a few of the reps tonight but managed to get the weight up, ive never felt my quads burn so much on any other leg exercise....brutal. weights going up a bit quick of late with xmas chocolates still hanging about the house, so need to cut back of next week.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Failed on my bench today! Managed 5 reps @ 75kg then 4 then 3, dissapointed so dropped weight and went back to 70kg. Video below and hopefully someone can point me in the right direction for form.






ohp 40kgwent 8,6,4,4,4, wanted to hit 4x8 as i got my [email protected] last session. Same again video below so any tips on how to improve would be good.






Rest of session was good and hit target weights

Bench press 75kg 5,4,3 70kg 4,4
Ohp 40kg 8,6,4,4,4,
Dips 15kg 4x8
Cgbb 42.5kg 2x12
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x11 1x drop set 5kgx10


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Havnt posted in here for a while but still been training. I've gone through a bit of a phase where im not to sure what i want out of training so decided to start messing with routine and it turns out im sticking with my original routine as i enjoy doing it, i tried a week of a more bodybuilding routine(higher reps) and for some reason i dont get the same buzz out of it. Anything over 8-10 reps not feeling it!! So this week has consited of

Front squat 60kg 8x3
Quad exstensions
Hamstring machine

01.02.18 76.6kg

Bench press 60kg 5x4 1x10
Ohp 40kg 5x5
Dips bw 4x15
Cgbb 20kg 2x15
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x12

04.02.17 76.5kg
Deadlifts 80kg 5x5
Pull ups(rom) bw 8,8,6,6
Pullover 25kg 8x8
Bb curl 30kg 10,10,10,10
Bent over lateral raise 10kg 3x10

Dropped the weight again to make sure when i get to the heavier weights my form dosnt struggle! And gives me a chance to nail that form. Ive swapped out rack pulls for deads as i want to challenge myself and get it right, ive always struggled with them. A couple videos from this today. if any of you knowledgeable people of ukm could help that would be great.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

c4nsy said:


> Havnt posted in here for a while but still been training. I've gone through a bit of a phase where im not to sure what i want out of training so decided to start messing with routine and it turns out im sticking with my original routine as i enjoy doing it, i tried a week of a more bodybuilding routine(higher reps) and for some reason i dont get the same buzz out of it. Anything over 8-10 reps not feeling it!! So this week has consited of
> 
> Front squat 60kg 8x3
> Quad exstensions
> ...


 Hi !

You look like you could go a lot heavier but you're right to insist with the form though .

There are other people here that would help more but I think you should push your shoulders backwards a little more right before your start your lift . You'll feel a nice tension along your back

also , I dont think your shoes are right , they 're not allowing you to "dig" your feet in the ground

x


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Hi !
> 
> You look like you could go a lot heavier but you're right to insist with the form though .
> 
> ...


 Cheers anna, im keeping it light until i get that form right. Ill take note regarding the shoulders back, at the moment i got 100 things going on in my mind before i lift. Regarding the trainers your right and fadi has told me about this......i need to take them off! Thanks again anna


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

c4nsy said:


> Cheers anna, im keeping it light until i get that form right. Ill take note regarding the shoulders back, at the moment i got 100 things going on in my mind before i lift. Regarding the trainers your right and fadi has told me about this......i need to take them off! Thanks again anna


 Ha , I know . I tried to remember that I had a glass if water on my lower back , bits of paper under my arms , nailing my feel to the floor etc etc

all very useful advice . Just practice and practice and it will become a second nature and then you'll still find things you need to improve 

this video below helped me as well get the basics right .

Also, watching @Jakemaguire 's videos on his journal have been major help

have a good one !


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Ha , I know . I tried to remember that I had a glass if water on my lower back , bits of paper under my arms , nailing my feel to the floor etc etc
> 
> all very useful advice . Just practice and practice and it will become a second nature and then you'll still find things you need to improve
> 
> ...


 Great video Anna, ive watched alot of his videos but not come across this one. I like the simplicity of them. Im already looking forward to my next deadlift session.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Weekly update

Tuesday leg session

Leg exstensions 4x20
Hamstring curl 3x15
Sissy squat 4x12
Front squat 60kg 8x3
Back squat 4x3
Hyper exstension

Normally start with fronts but squat rack busy so did a bit of machine work to start of. Then on to fronts, trying to work on speed and power before i start getting to heavy weight, im going to add 2.5kg to the bar next session but still making sure form is good. Chucked in some back squats as these are the reason why i started fronts as form was terrible, i think form is much better now compared to before. @Fadi if you could cast your expert eyes over this id be greatfull.











Thursday Push Session

Bench press 62.5kg 5x5
Ohp 40kg 5x4 1x8
Dips bw 4x15
Cgbb 20kg 2x30
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x12

Same again ive dropped weights on bench so im more prepared for the heavier weights when i come to them with a steady increase of 2.5kg. Ive defianly got stronger on my dips since doing the weighted ones, i used to struggle with 3x12 bw so happy with the progression.

Sunday Pull session

Deadlifts 80kg 8x3 100kg x3
Pull ups(rom) bw 8,8,6,6
Pullover 25kg 8x8
Db curl 15kg 3x6
Bent over lateral raise 10kg 3x12

So today was a day about improving my deadlift. I went through all the procedures that we spoke about @anna1 and watched that video alot of times and even took my trainers off but i still had some rounding of the back especially on the 100kg, now it didnt feel heavy but struggled to get that chest out. One thing i will say is that when i used to deadlifts my lower back would be sore doing them, thats something i havnt felt today.











Made this homemade granola yesterday and have to say it bloody lovely, problem is i cant stop eating it.

Cheers c4nsy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi @c4nsy !

Sensible thing to do would be to wait for @Fadi to comment on this really , but although you look much better , you arms are still not stuck to your torso .

Push your shoulder blades back right before you begin your lift and dont let your arms leave the sides of your body . That way your back will work in unison.

What I like to do is place my hands further down onto the bar and twist back last min to place my shoulders and chest in position.

Dont if I am explaining anything right , I'm terrible at this

The twisting of the knee outwards is very very important as well . I still struggle with it 

in all , yeah you look like you can "lift" a lot more but keep practicing with lower weights like you do .

Its tedious but it will be rewarding

and the way you rounded your back lowering the weights in the last rep of 100 kg hurt me to look at haha .

Take care of yourself you're doing great

x


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Hi @c4nsy !
> 
> Sensible thing to do would be to wait for @Fadi to comment on this really , but although you look much better , you arms are still not stuck to your torso .
> 
> ...


 Cheers anna, as they say practice makes perfect. Just annoying i now have to wait for the next session  . I understand what your saying regarding shoulders its just keeping them retracted im struggling with but ill get there. Thanks again :lol:


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

c4nsy said:


> Weekly update
> 
> Tuesday leg session
> 
> ...


 Good day to you mate,

Watched both squat videos. Before I comment on that, I'd like to make a point about your total volume load here. Were you aware that your total squat repetitions hit 36 reps? Please know that anything over 30 working reps per exercise is considered large volume of work. Based on this, I would've been satisfied seeing you walk away from the squat bar after completing your 24 reps on the front. I've read your reasoning, but couldn't help but think of prioritising as my number one aim in training. Here, my priority is my own very recovery, and to be on guard for anything that might eat into it, like doing an extra 12 reps as we see from the above.

I say the above for your own good, not so I can look good, I think you know me well by now brother.

Moving on ...

1. The front squats were simply Superb with a capital S. Superb is one step beyond excellent in case you didn't know. I look forward to see some weight added to the bar, because I'm interested to see how you'd use your hips to help with driving the weight up. Right now, I'm seeing a weight that is fully managed by sheer quad strength, without much need for any "struggle", necessitating some kick ass hip drive/thrust from you.

Why the above point? Because I would feel very comfortable if I saw you struggling a bit, then instantly calling upon your mighty hip muscles/glutes to power you up and showing the weights who's Boss around here! Right now, you're "playing" with that weight, I'd like to see you challenge yourself (easy slowly small increments will do fine thank you very much), until you get to such a weight where your hips would really be called upon to drive you through all the way up to the finish line.

Front squat as in video: 100/100..., well done extremely proud of you, more than you can imagine Champion!

2. Back squats. First rep was fine, then things deteriorated very quickly from there I'm afraid. You dropped your chest (even though I'm watching you side on), I'm 100% certain of what I'm saying here. The line of power/the centre line shifted by moving forward, to now sitting right above your big toe instead of your mid-foot. Terrible position to be in for your lumbar spine.

The dropping of your chest is really unnecessary mate, because you're not dropping it on the way up through some struggle you're experiencing with load no, you're dropping your chest because of your head! You're afraid of something, and that feeling of apprehension is making you call upon your largest and most powerful of muscles, your hips and gluteus muscles. Only one problem, you're performing a high bar squat and not a low bar squat. Lest I be misunderstood here, I'm in no way suggesting you're free to drop your chest if low bar squatting. My emphasis here is on hips and glutes, and how both can be invited to the party by default of having a low bar positioning, which makes one chest (or rather his whole torso) lean more forward as a result of having his hips and glutes "stick out". Confused yet  !

In plain English, you're hesitant and apprehensive due to lack of confidence based on past experiences. Well get over it my man and begin to move forward please, because as far as I'm concerned, you've become a formidable front squatter (wait for it)...., because you 100% believed in yourself here, hence you've seriously OWNED IT!!

Do me a favour; change your attitude towards the back squat and I'd guarantee you you'd soon enough own it and make it your very own. Please trust me on this, as I know you and know your capabilities a hell of a lot more than you think I do.

Cheers.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Fadi said:


> Good day to you mate,
> 
> Watched both squat videos. Before I comment on that, I'd like to make a point about your total volume load here. Were you aware that your total squat repetitions hit 36 reps? Please know that anything over 30 working reps per exercise is considered large volume of work. Based on this, I would've been satisfied seeing you walk away from the squat bar after completing your 24 reps on the front. I've read your reasoning, but couldn't help but think of prioritising as my number one aim in training. Here, my priority is my own very recovery, and to be on guard for anything that might eat into it, like doing an extra 12 reps as we see from the above.
> 
> ...


 Well thats brought me back down to earth ha ha i thought back squats had improved, ive watched video back a few times and have actually had to get a straight edge out, bloody hell your eye is good ( not that id exspect any less). I can see exactly what you mean, not without the straight edge though. I can now see that dropping the chest dosnt help me anyway. Your right i probably do lack confidence but not sure why, i can see it in my whole body language. Before i squat all im thinking about is trying to keep my back straight , theres obviously more to it. Thanks for the praise on the fronts appreciated and there now an exercise i wouldnt be without. Regarding upping the weight im adding 2.5kg to the bar every 2 sessions, reason being i was adding that every week before and before i knew it i was at 77.5 kg and form struggled, you commented on this in another thread. We had 2 options to keep at the weight but reduce reps down to one , or drop weight. At the time i didnt want to drop weight as i seen it as going backwards but now i know its not a race and i have time on my side.






im hoping that when im at 75kg next time it wont be like this. As my fronts were at 60kg i felt i could do the extra reps on back squats(more for practice than anything) but ill take what you said on board and keep them to a minimum, no more than 30. Hopefully next time i post a video up, we will see improvement! Your input is so refreshing and informative and hopefully i hear from you again.

Thanks c4nsy


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Some recent pics, I've gained 5.1kg in weight since October when I started this bulk, I've obviously gained some fat but I'm happy with how I've approached this, gaining on average 1.5lbs a week. So not a heavy bulk. I'm 76.5kg at the moment and want to get to about 80 kg before I start to cut again hopefully not to late for the summer! Trainings been more strength focused and I've really enjoyed it so going to carry on with same routine hopefully getting my lifts up with good form being key.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

c4nsy said:


> Some recent pics, I've gained 5.1kg in weight since October when I started this bulk, I've obviously gained some fat but I'm happy with how I've approached this, gaining on average 1.5lbs a week. So not a heavy bulk. I'm 76.5kg at the moment and want to get to about 80 kg before I start to cut again hopefully not to late for the summer! Trainings been more strength focused and I've really enjoyed it so going to carry on with same routine hopefully getting my lifts up with good form being key.
> 
> View attachment 151035
> 
> ...


 Long road natty, similar to me, I am currently cutting. 1.5lbs a week is a bit too much imo though


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

B3NCH1 said:


> Long road natty, similar to me, I am currently cutting. 1.5lbs a week is a bit too much imo though


 Certainly is a long road. I find natty though its a case of going from slim to fat and vice versa and not really getting anywhere. But i enjoy the training and the challenges. Not going to go overboard on calories but i know i can cut quite easily, so im happy with 1.5 a week at the monent, i might bot be saying that when im a lard ass though.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

This weeks training-

Leg exstensions 4x20
Sissy squat 4x12
Front squat 62.5kg 8x3

23.02.18 76.5kg 
Bench press 65kg 4x5 1x10
Ohp 42.5kg 5x5
Dips bw 4x15
Cgbb 20kg 2x30
Side lateral raises 7.5kg 4x8 drop set

25.02.18
Deadlifts 60kg 2x3 90kg4x5 100kg x5 
Pull ups(full rom) bw 5,5,5,5 
Pullover 25kg 8x8 
Db curl 3x10 Preacher curls 3x10
Bent over lateral raise with face pulls 4x10

All in all good week, weights up again next week . Deadlift form defo improving week by week, ill get some videos up soon.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

So ive been watching my deadlift vid back in slow mo, im still noticing shoulders arnt back or chest aint forward even though im really trying with this!! Back seems pretty straight to me until i come to top of lift as youll see below. The reason im writing this is that today lower back is sore and im thinking it shouldnt be. Sorry to keep on but more help appreciated i want to get this right!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Havnt posted for a while but still hitting gym, trainings going well and progressing every week, diets still poor. I found it so much easier when cutting to keep track of calories and weigh food out etc lost interest in kcal counting and it shows weight has dropped to 75.8kg, i really need to start getting my kcals in!!

Last couple of weeks training

03.03.18 76.2kg
Bench press 67.5kg 4x5 1x10
Ohp 45kg 4x5 1x3.5
Dips bw 4x15 
Cgbb 20kg 2x30
Side lateral raises 10kg 4x8 drop set

06.03.18 76.3kg 
Deadlifts 60kg 1x8 1x100 2x70 1x90 100kg x5 
Pull ups(rom) bw 5,5,5,5 cam 5,4,4,3
Db hammer curls 12.5kg 3x8
Bent over lateral raise 10kg 3x8

08.03.18
Front squat 65kg 8x3
Leg exstensions 3x20
Romanians 2x10

11.03.18 75.5kg
Bench press 67.5kg 4x5 1x10
Ohp 45kg 5x5
Dips bw 4x15 
Side lateral raises 10kg 4x8
Cable triceps 3x10

Front squat before i started again was 75kg 8x3 but form sucked (hence dropping weight)

Bench 75kg 5,4,3,3,3 (i want 80kg 5x5)

Bench from today last set






Any tips on getting stronger on bench would be spot on.

Quick question ive been training about a year and half. How much should the average joe be putting on his main lifts in his first year on average, i know its person dependent but be interesting to know.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Havnt updated in a while but lifts are still increasing even if it is slowly. But feeling stronger than last time i was at this stage.

So current lifts

Front squat 72.5kg 5x5 form much better this time round at this weight, i got to 77.5kg last time before i started again as form was awful. Im hoping for a 80kg 5x5 but couldn't manage 1 80kg lift a couple months back

Bench 72.5kg 5x5

Feeling much stronger on bench this time got room in the tank and again looking to hit 80kg 5x5

Ohp 45kg 5x5

my hardest lift and the one im not progressing on, probably down to the fact i do it on bench day.

Deadlift 70kg 5x5

Took weight right down so i can get form right

Videos from todays session











Weights stuck at 77kg, need to up kcal.


----------

